# Karting in Dubai



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm looking for a proper place for karting in Dubai..I've been two a few but am not really satisfied..

Dubai Autodrome: Great facilities, clean, neat etc.. Acceptable track.. Awful karts, only good for starters as they're too slow.. Obviously single sucky engines are not fun..

Jebel Ali: Awful facilities, nice track but too dark.. No safety at all.. Karts are with twin engines and are quite fast but there are no standards for karts.. One can be really good the other might be equally bad..

Festival City: I can't say anything about the track as I they had relocated the track due to another event.. Cars are quite good with twin engines but I had 2 engine malfunctions during a 10min session and had to change my kart.. And all karts differ from one another in terms of performance..

I'm just looking for a proper place with equally good maintained and fast karts.. Any place I've missed so far??


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

qetadgzcb said:


> I'm looking for a proper place for karting in Dubai..I've been two a few but am not really satisfied..
> 
> Dubai Autodrome: Great facilities, clean, neat etc.. Acceptable track.. Awful karts, only good for starters as they're too slow.. Obviously single sucky engines are not fun..
> 
> ...



I here Al Ain is about the best in the UAE, not been there though so not 1st hand info.

I have the same opinions as you, I used to race karts in my younger days, so also get a little bored of the toy karts on offer at the Autodrome, etc


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What does Kart refer to? An ATV, or an actual kart?


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> What does Kart refer to? An ATV, or an actual kart?


An actual Kart, equates to what some people would refer to as a 'Go-Kart'


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Dozza said:


> An actual Kart, equates to what some people would refer to as a 'Go-Kart'


Thank you!


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Thank you!


My Pleasure


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I'm planning to go to Al Ain Sportplex sometime soon to try their paintball and will be testing out the karts after that for sure.. But still, it's quite far.. No matter how good it can be, I don't see myself going all the way to Al Ain only for karting


----------



## romz (Dec 25, 2010)

hi im looking for a place to kart as well im a beginner though


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

romz said:


> hi im looking for a place to kart as well im a beginner though


Dubai Autodrome will be a good place for you to start.


----------



## romz (Dec 25, 2010)

Dozza said:


> Dubai Autodrome will be a good place for you to start.


thnks lookin for someone to join let me knw if interested and in other sports like squash,tennis,golf too


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Keep us posted I also enjoy kart racing.


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

hi everybody.. I tried karting a couple of times back in my home country and enjoyed it very much though i'm not very good in it.. )) so let me know if you need a company..


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Been to Al Ain a couple of times and I`m racing there again at the end of this month. It`s probably the best track out here but its about a 300km round trip from my place. The karts are the usual 60/70km/hr fare but they are well maintained and pretty even. 
Having said that if you go with some good racers Dubai Autodrome can be pretty entertaining and if your lap times are below 1.15 you qualify to use the faster karts which lap about 5 seconds a lap quicker.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Been to Al Ain a couple of times and I`m racing there again at the end of this month. It`s probably the best track out here but its about a 300km round trip from my place. The karts are the usual 60/70km/hr fare but they are well maintained and pretty even.
> Having said that if you go with some good racers Dubai Autodrome can be pretty entertaining and if your lap times are below 1.15 you qualify to use the faster karts which lap about 5 seconds a lap quicker.


Hmmmm - Ive been lapping 1.15 1.16 & know one has offered me any other karts, didnt realise they had any other karts on offer?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome back Felix  You were missed.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

What sort of price is it?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks Jynx, A month`s holiday is a great escape haha!

Dubai is about 100dhs for 15 mins but the race night i`m doing in Al Ain is 200dhs for 10mins warm up and qualifying, then two 20min races. My best lap at Dubai is 1.13 but i`m consistently in the 14`s. The more powerful karts are a bit more expensive to rent.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Thanks Jynx, A month`s holiday is a great escape haha!
> 
> Dubai is about 100dhs for 15 mins but the race night i`m doing in Al Ain is 200dhs for 10mins warm up and qualifying, then two 20min races. My best lap at Dubai is 1.13 but i`m consistently in the 14`s. The more powerful karts are a bit more expensive to rent.


With me carrying extra ballast (18 stone) I dont think i will be breaking the 15's, maybe in my younger slimmer days


----------



## bettigio (Jan 6, 2011)

I went to Dubai autodrome the other day but my time was 1:15:416.
Not enough to use the faster kart, but the other guys racing were 11 seconds slower than me.
Boring when there is no real "race", just avoiding slow turtles on the track.
It would be nice to arrange a race evening some day. Looking forward.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

bettigio said:


> I went to Dubai autodrome the other day but my time was 1:15:416.
> Not enough to use the faster kart, but the other guys racing were 11 seconds slower than me.
> Boring when there is no real "race", just avoiding slow turtles on the track.
> It would be nice to arrange a race evening some day. Looking forward.


Aha - So we have a Giancarlo Fisichella amongst us!


----------



## Pouyarad (Apr 24, 2011)

Is there a Kart in Zabeel Park in Dubai? or it's for kids?


----------



## bettigio (Jan 6, 2011)

Dozza said:


> Aha - So we have a Giancarlo Fisichella amongst us!


 My nickname there is Ayrton Senna...way much better...ehehehe


----------



## bettigio (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow, nobody interested in go karting anymore?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

When?
Where?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd be up for a spin round the autodrome kart track if anyone wants to do it.


----------



## bettigio (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll be there (Dubai Kartdrome outdoor track - MotorCity) today after 6:30pm. Before it's too hot!
My nickname over there is AYRTON SENNA.
Hope to see some of you guys there.


----------



## Alex7 (Mar 24, 2011)

Pouyarad said:


> Is there a Kart in Zabeel Park in Dubai? or it's for kids?


There is an adult go karting place inside Stargate, it's a theme park located inside Zabeel Park gate 4 although you have to call them up and check the timings. As a matter of fact, it's only for adults. For kids, they have kiddie go karts (which are so slow) and bumper cars.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn, that is really short notice... 
Maybe the weekend or sometime when you give us a bit of notice??


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Damn, that is really short notice...
> Maybe the weekend or sometime when you give us a bit of notice??


Yep - only just noticed this.

The weekend could work for me?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well as Ayrton didn`t make it round his last corner too well I guess I`s
d better give you at least a 5 second head start.

BTW at the kart track they call me Felix, but you can call me Sir! LoL


----------

